# First attempt at Venison



## mrgrumpy (Nov 2, 2007)

I acquired a couple pieces of venison, and have them on now.  

What an experiment......

The piece on the left is a shoulder, the one on the right is a ham.  At least that is how they were labeled.

I had just put them on:







More pics to come.

Bill


----------



## dawgwhat (Nov 2, 2007)

Bill,

Looking good  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






just be carefull that stuff likes to dry out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





are you going to do the comp this month?


----------



## mrgrumpy (Nov 2, 2007)

Just brought it in.  Will have some pics later.  I flipped open the phone to snap a pic, low battery.... bummer.  I cooked it to about 155.  I was kinda wanting to take it higher and do pulled bbq with it, but I didn't want it to dry out.... so being the first one, went on the low side.  Maybe another time I will try a little higher with either an injection and/or some kind of fat on it for moisture. 

Yes, next week..... can't wait.  I just checked the weather on weather.com, and it looks like it will be decent.  Low about 42 and high about 69.  Should be good cooking weather.

I will do a write up on it when I get back, with some pics....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## chrish (Nov 3, 2007)

Hay grumpy.    with deer meat keep the temp to med range and dont do the  low and slow  as deer meat can become mushy, the meat is tender but lean no fat.   cooked to 155-160 range is perfict for deer meet, a higher heat short cook time will do the meat good in the long run,   How did the meat turn out that you cooked?


----------



## mrgrumpy (Nov 4, 2007)

Well the verdict is in....

I did cook it kinda low and slow... averaged between 260-280 degrees... a little higher than I normally cook.

It came out really more moist than I thought it might.  If you look at the shoulder, you will see where I cut a couple of samples out.

I think the ham should have stayed on a little longer, as I found the first sample of the shoulder tasted a little gamey, but after cooking it longer, it went away.  The ham was still a little strong...but not real bad.

I am looking for more.... when my son delivers some of this, I am suppose to be able to get more... will see.  Not a bad price, me cook him some, in exchange for "all you want".  So will see.

Here are some more pics.  No flash on the cell phone, so a few have the off color of the indoor lighting.  Also, be sure to click on the pic to get the full version....





















Can't wait to experiment some more.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bill


----------



## wvsmokeman (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. I want to try venison as soon as I get a deer. I have cooked many pounds on my grill but I have never smoked any. I've been reading up on all who have.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 4, 2007)

mrgrumpy
For moisture and cutting down the gamey taste I would suggest marinating the venison in milk prior to smoking. As crazy as it sounds, milk does wonders for venison.


----------



## skinnerc06 (Nov 4, 2007)

Mrgrumpy,
I am going to do my first deer ham tomorow.  I think im going to marinate it tonight in a 50/50 buttermilk and milk with a little hotsauce.  Wondering what your time was like on the ham and what temp you got it to. What did you baste with during the smoke?  I dont want to feed my friends an 8 point leather boot.  Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 4, 2007)

Milk does wonders for the gamey taste on all critters that need it. Throwing a bit of garic and onion powder wouldn't hurt either ...


----------



## mrgrumpy (Nov 4, 2007)

I had heard/read that, but being a little stubborn, I thought I would try it "naked" instead.  I did put some of my rub on them, and then spooned some of my vinegar base sauce on it during the cook.  Overall it turned out real good.  I will try some milk next time.


I cooked it at about 250-280 or there abouts.  They both were in there I am guessing about 7 1/2 to 8 hours, give or take a little.  I didn't keep a log on them, I usually do, but was just lazy.... I took them to about 156 degrees and pulled them.  I am thinking that the ham may have not smelled quite as gamey as it did, as the shoulder smelled that way when I took the first sample.  After it cooked longer, it went away, so maybe the ham would have too.  It was a thicker cut, so I am guessing maybe it may have.... not sure.  

I will experiment when I get some more.... overall, it was a very interested and different piece of meat to try.  Yes, I will do it again the next time I get some.... can't wait.

Bill


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

a trick my great granny used to do in west texas was soak the meat for 48 hours in the fridge in buttermilk. a sliced whole lemon, & a couple splashes of beer..- takes the wild out & tenderizes the meat.evn worked for breaded & fried backstrap or chops.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Nov 23, 2007)

My son called me on Wednesday afternoon and wanted to know how much freezer room I had.....

He brought a full shoulder, a shoulder blade, both racks of ribs, and what ya call it??? backstrap thingies...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Well, he then tells me it was just shot and field dressed and on ice.  We wrapped it yesterday and put in the freezer.  I will do something with it later on.  We took the straps, soaked it in some baking soda and water then floured and fried.... He loved it, but I myself wasn't too impressed with it.  I will stick to the roasts for now.  To me, maybe the way the straps were cooked, were too mealy and kinda grew in my mouth as I ate it... maybe too fresh, I don't know.  Any ideas on that one????

He told me, more to come dad... you might want to make more room.... so I sent him home with a frozen smoked pork butt, a piece of left over brisket, and a few other items.  A nice trade off I guess....


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 23, 2007)

I have baked some in the oven with coke and seasonal that I let sit overnight that turned out really tender and juicy. May work in a smoker also?


----------

